# JConsole kann sich nicht verbinden



## bja (14. Okt 2008)

Hallo,
kann mich unter Ubuntu 8.04 per Jconsole nicht zu einer PID  verbinden. Nutze das JDK 1.6 Update 7, welches ich direkt gedownloaded habe. Als Fehlermeldung bekomme ich immer "Connection failed. Retry?" Weitere Versuche scheitern aber ebenfalls immer. Per jvisualvm kann ich mich aber verbinden.

Jemand eine Idee?

Danke und viele Grüße
Björn


----------



## FArt (14. Okt 2008)

Bei JConsole muss doch die VM mit entsprechenden Parametern gestartet worden sein, ist das der Fall?


----------



## tuxedo (14. Okt 2008)

>> Bei JConsole muss doch die VM mit entsprechenden Parametern gestartet worden sein, ist das der Fall?

Huuh? Ich benutze JConsole regelmäßig ohne meine JVM extra dafür einzustellen....Und es klappt 1a.

- Alex


----------



## bja (14. Okt 2008)

Hi FArt,
habe es mal getestet indem ich die demo Notepad gestartet habe mit

```
cd JDK_HOME/demo/jfc/Notepad
java -Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote -jar Notepad.jar
```

Leider aber ohne Erfolg!

Die jconsole habe ich nun aber über die Console gestartet und bekomme dort die folgende Fehlermeldung:


> java.io.IOException: The server sockets created using the LocalRMIServerSocketFactory only accept connections from clients running on the host where the RMI remote objects have been exported.
> at sun.management.jmxremote.LocalRMIServerSocketFactory$1.accept(LocalRMIServerSocketFactory.java:71)
> at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$AcceptLoop.executeAcceptLoop(TCPTransport.java:369)
> at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$AcceptLoop.run(TCPTransport.java:341)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)



Viele Grüße
Björn


----------



## Gast (21. Okt 2008)

I didn't have this problem with the sun 1.6.0_06 jdk, but I did have it with 1.6.0_07.

Workaround (after looking at sourcecode :S ): -Dcom.sun.management.jmxremote.local.only=false


----------

